# NABBA Universe show southport 24oct



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wondering who is going to the universe show at southport, I went last year, but only for the pre judge, but might stay over this year and catch the whole show, so if you are going or competing let us know so I can shout you along, and good luck:bounce:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

me and the wife will be there all day never been before


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

i'll be there as my mate has got an invite to do class four this year


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there shouting it LOUD for this lady to kick Brazilian butt in the trained figure!!!!!

Ms Kath Mullen



















Kabooooooom!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ps carb I was there last year and was quite sad to leave because there is a small pro show I think that you don't see at the day show there was some big guys there, some of the Brazilian c3 c4

were in good shape, and I thought Andy James was in great shape and was in Class 2, second to the eventual winner from France (name escapes me) I was there for the Britain and no doubt Dave Titterton will be there and it would be good to see if he has advanced again on a great physique..


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i will be there for my yearly pilgramige to southport


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

We might be going,still not sure yet due to sitters,dying to tho,have a friend competing in the pro class,apparently they are doing the prejudging for the pro's at the actual prejudging along with the amateurs this year instead of last thing at night,which is great as it will mean more stage time,tho how it will work with referance to the overall amateur winner being allowed to compete in the pro class if he chooses i'm not sure.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i'll be there doin my bit on the ukm stand (very little bit)! i'll be there supporting kath mullen, she's lookin fantastic and wish her the best of luck!! she worked incredibly hard, as does everyone, but i really hope she gets wat she deserves!!! she has a fantastic physique an has as good a chance as anyone, so my tip for the show is to make sure you dont miss the trained figure class2!!!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ill be going to watch, good luck to anyone who is entering.....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tommy y said:


> i'll be there doin my bit on the ukm stand (very little bit)! i'll be there supporting kath mullen, she's lookin fantastic and wish her the best of luck!! she worked incredibly hard, as does everyone, but i really hope she gets wat she deserves!!! she has a fantastic physique an has as good a chance as anyone, so my tip for the show is to make sure you dont miss the trained figure class2!!!


Are you not competing mate? i thought you would have been on stage!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> Are you not competing mate? i thought you would have been on stage!!


no mate, takin year out and changin feds, doin the under100kg class in ukbff next year!!! so its look out heavyweights i'll be bigger, better and even more shredded next year ha ha!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tommy y said:


> no mate, takin year out and changin feds, doin the under100kg class in ukbff next year!!! so its look out heavyweights i'll be bigger, better and even more shredded next year ha ha!!


lol i think its safe to say in that case i'll be staying putt in my class in NABBA for a loooooooooooooong time yet you beast lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i quite fancy going to watch it too


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there with my misses, got my tickets ready i cant wait!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

It has to be said,going to the Brits is one thing,it opens your eyes seeing all the physiques and how amazing they are,but then when you go see the uni it makes the Brits look like it was an area show in comparison the caliber is so good!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I was up there last year, brilliant show


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

im going first time for me cant wait


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weeman said:


> It has to be said,going to the Brits is one thing,it opens your eyes seeing all the physiques and how amazing they are,but then when you go see the uni it makes the Brits look like it was an area show in comparison the caliber is so good!


all things go well i hope to be up there getting my **** kicked next year...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I will be there doing the best job in the world.....getting very hands on physiques..tanning the competitors backstage with my mentor and partner in crime Karen Marillier. :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:

Lou


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i will be down if i get time off work to go.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

ill be likely to be going as its 20 minutes up the road


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

DaveI said:


> ill be likely to be going as its 20 minutes up the road


lucky you...its 4 1/2 hours for me.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> lucky you...its 4 1/2 hours for me.


We have a spare room Chick!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> all things go well i hope to be up there getting my **** kicked next year...


i doubt you'll be getting your ass kicked mate.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> We have a spare room Chick!


thanks tan...and youve offered to give me a blanket to sleep on a few times now lol

i am waiting to start a new job on 5th and it involves shifts..so i dont know how i am fixed to come yet..but i def remember that youve got a spare room.

(in scotland we call our spare room "the shed"....wonder if its the same down tans way? lol)


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll be popping along this year!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> thanks tan...and youve offered to give me a blanket to sleep on a few times now lol
> 
> i am waiting to start a new job on 5th and it involves shifts..so i dont know how i am fixed to come yet..but i def remember that youve got a spare room.
> 
> (in scotland we call our spare room "the shed"....wonder if its the same down tans way? lol)


You saying I've been trying to get you in my shed for ages now?????? :whistling:

We have a garage if that counts lol


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, as Lou said we'll be there helping you guys with your tan's backstage.again this year:bounce:

Kx


----------



## dolly1987 (Oct 19, 2009)

hi, im interested in going to watch!!! does anyone know how much tickets will be? thanx


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

google Nabba and it will tell you on there site, I think its under shows, all day will be about 30 quid?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

30 quid for the full day or 15 for prejudging only, 25 for evening show only


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Credit card is making that enticing song that sailors must have heard just before being tempted to their death by mermaids :cursing:

Daughter doesn't REALLY need any Christmas presents does she :confused1:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Come down mate, it'd be good to catch up. Good luck to my mate Andy in class one. I got 4 1/2 hours on a train tomorrow. Getting excited now though. My first time spectating something as big.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Credit card is making that enticing song that sailors must have heard just before being tempted to their death by mermaids :cursing:
> 
> Daughter doesn't REALLY need any Christmas presents does she :confused1:


Goooooo oooonnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!(and bring my @ shows drinking partner with you!)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

What tim does Pre judging start.

Im placing my life in mortal danger by making the trip down with MR & MRS Weeman.

Never been to anything other than Local level shows so should be an eye opener!

Gonna be wearing every jumper in my wardrope to beef me up LOL


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Pre judging starts at 930 am, I would be suprised if they actually did but thats what it says..


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHAT!!!

How are supporters supposed to get to the venue for then if coming from Scotlandshire or London?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Team1 said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> How are supporters supposed to get to the venue for then if coming from Scotlandshire or London?


Leave at silly O'clock:tongue:

If your driving both ways, take some eph and money for red bull for the journey home, oh and a sing along cd also :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

24 October!

Ok, this is laziness getting ready for my night shift but can anyone tell me an address f the show and times pls!!!

I think I will come, yeah!

If anyone is close to STOKE ON TRENT and wants to share a

ride let me know. I won't be staying over so will go and come back in the same day....

Thx for address in advance. If anyone wants

to share transport pm folks!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Team1 said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> How are supporters supposed to get to the venue for then if coming from Scotlandshire or London?


you are now gonna expect me to be ready even earlier....aren't you? :crying:

Ser won't be going to sleep on Friday or i'll never get up in time.......just incase i do fall asleep......in advance, excuse the fact i will be at the show in my jammies, with bed head and no make-up(luckily no one will recognise me:lol: )


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Leave at silly O'clock:tongue:
> 
> If your driving both ways, take some eph and money for red bull for the journey home, oh and a sing along cd also :thumb:


theres a few of us with a licence so hopefully be sharing driving duties

I aint ever took eph before but have some to keep me going.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Weeman told me it was a 12.30 start Ser. go kick him in the nuts

what we supposed to do now!

Need to speak to Musk and ask when he is supposed to be on stage incase we miss him!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Weeman told me it was a 12.30 start Ser. go kick him in the nuts
> 
> what we supposed to do now!
> 
> Need to speak to Musk and ask when he is supposed to be on stage incase we miss him!


He in last class on....but we have others to toot for!

We arrive when we arrive.....are we there yet? 

Music....is it cd's or mp3?


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE (Oct 9, 2009)

here is some info guys:-

judging 930am show 630pm

juding times on stage

master over 40s 930am

masters over 50s 1010

juniors 1040

miss figure class 2 1110

miss figure class 1 1150

miss physique combined class 1240

amater mr class 4 1310

amater mr class 3 1400

amateur class 2 1430

amateur mr class 1 1520

pros 1600


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> you are now gonna expect me to be ready even earlier....aren't you? :crying:
> 
> Ser won't be going to sleep on Friday or i'll never get up in time.......just incase i do fall asleep......in advance, excuse the fact i will be at the show in my jammies, with bed head and no make-up(luckily no one will recognise me:lol: )


Cant wait to see your jammies


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> He in last class on....but we have others to toot for!
> 
> We arrive when we arrive.....are we there yet?
> 
> Music....is it cd's or mp3?


CD's

We might have to re arrange to earlier if we dont want to miss people

Is Robert Turner competing?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I think he might be....oh man thats EARLY, usually around my bed time! :lol:

You guys can sort it out....i'll concentrate on the music and the alcohol(and a shipload of eph and some matches)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

think its gonna have to be a 5.30 Scotlandshire depart, getting us there atthe very least before the figure girls judging FFS!!!

Hoping its running late....which these things always do right???


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

does anyone know what time the evening show will go on til?


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE (Oct 9, 2009)

think its 11pm bro but will prb be later, always hold ups


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We're getting there at 10....Ser I think it's your turn to bring cake :whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone got a postocde for the venue?

Getting past my bedtime here for a 4.45am rise to get bloody down for this


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Anyone got a postocde for the venue?
> 
> Getting past my bedtime here for a 4.45am rise to get bloody down for this


postcode is PR9 0DZ:thumb:

Its right on the promenade. Good luck having the weemans in the car all day. Hopefully you'll survive:lol:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck to anyone competeing lets hope its a great day cant wait :thumb:


----------



## mary (Oct 24, 2009)

can any one tell me the full address for Southport show happening today


----------



## mary (Oct 24, 2009)

today meaning the 24th october 2009.... Thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Southport theatre and convention centre PR90DZ, should get you there though it is not hard to find...


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Just back at my hotel room after pre-judging. Some excellent physiques on display today. Dave Titterton looked immense, as did Kath Mullen. Ill get the full results and post them soon as.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

iam suppose to be going but ive been ill all week so iam well cutted, good luck to all who enters anyway.....


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

any news on how its going!!!!!


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

just arrived back from the show guys, been at pre judging all day best 15 quid i,ve ever spent, the standard in the over 40,s 50,s was incredible and them brazilian women wow! and the guy in the class 1 was unreal deffo the overall champion to be crowned. wishh i could of stayed for the evening.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice. Any pics of juniors or info on them?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Was there yesterday... well done to shaun watson! shredded! and to dave steele who is still goin strong ! did the english boys proud... overall think dave t was robbed!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

it was a great show talk about team brazil lol, amazing standard all round i

congrats to jason corrick for takin second in the over 40s masters i realy do think that any of the top three could have won that class with no complaints .

the women were amazing and the brits did us proud ,

dave t looked fantastic

this is one show i would deffinatly reccomend anybody to go to .it is a truly international show with people from all over the world and the atmosphere is wicked .


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anybody know how Dave T got on?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

PICS........... COME ON SOMEONE MUST HAVE SOME........


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

rhino matt said:


> Does anybody know how Dave T got on?


won his class i believe


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

we got some, not many though as they were coming round and stopping you from having the camera out, was alot stricter(or we got caught more) than previous years......will upload later when i got time


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

dave t won his class easily but overall was given to class 2 winner who i thought was quite blocky and wasnt in same condition as dave but carried more mass on his legs especially hams... i thought he should have took it on symetry but hey maybe its too political to give it to the british!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

rhino matt said:


> Does anybody know how Dave T got on?


yeah won his class very close imo didnt win the overall though lovly looking phsique


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> we got some, not many though as they were coming round and stopping you from having the camera out, was alot stricter(or we got caught more) than previous years......will upload later when i got time


yeah they were realy strict more so at the judging bit of a ****er when you have friends and family in the show


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

AWESOME about dave t think he has an awesome physique real classy!!!!! do u think he will be sticking with nabba from now on then????


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

how did miles leeson get on today????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Had a great weekend at the Universe got to catch up with a load of mates at the show plus the standard onstage was very high.....



kirkelliott said:


> dave t won his class easily but overall was given to class 2 winner who i thought was quite blocky and wasnt in same condition as dave but carried more mass on his legs especially hams... i thought he should have took it on symetry but hey maybe its too political to give it to the british!!


not at all mate Dave looked good but was not dry/hard enough to topple the class 2 winner who was very good i have seen the4 score sheets and it was between him and the class 3 winner......Dave said afterwards he was happy and will be back next year....



gyppo12345 said:


> how did miles leeson get on today????


this thread is about the Universe mate??


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant day, i cant believe how much Dave T have slimmed down since the Britain he looked amazing fair play


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Big well done to Dave Titterton brilliant result yesterday and should of taken the overall as well , definately best overall package but anyway i know he was very happy with the class win and easily deserved it !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry Jay Dave did look good but he did not have the hardness to take the overall in my opinion he was better at the Britian...


----------



## realta (Oct 25, 2009)

where could I find results?


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

The class 4 winner should have taken the overall IMO.


----------



## gymbunny13 (Oct 25, 2009)

results anyone?

how did andy jamieson get on?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gymbunny13 said:


> results anyone?
> 
> how did andy jamieson get on?


He didn't place:sad:


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

I can belive that no1 on here knos the results or no1 knows of a link to the results. Ive been scowering th internet all day with no joy :cursing:


----------



## LeeA (Oct 23, 2009)

Only just seen this, gutted I didnt know about it sooner as I would of popped down for a look as I only live 5mins away. Whereabouts in Southport was it held?

Lee


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LeeA said:


> Only just seen this, gutted I didnt know about it sooner as I would of popped down for a look as I only live 5mins away. Whereabouts in Southport was it held?
> 
> Lee


Southport Theatre & Floral Hall, Southport

British finals(NABBA) is also held there at the end of May/beginning of June:thumbup1:


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

there's a point... i went but would be good to see a list of results... good to see paul sutton up there again too.


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Guys, just a massive thankyou to all those that cheered me on at the nabba universe on saturday. 5th place master o/40s. Top 6 was the aim, to get 5th place out of 21 cracking physiques was fantastic. The whole day was great from the hospitality backstage to the buzz being on stage, the feedback & compliments from folk, need i say more...Thank you again, too many to name but especially to Extreme nutrition, musclefury, Margaret sice of Pre'sice Fitness, friends & family but mostly to my partner Paula an absoulute rock for whom i would struggle to achieve such goals without "luv u loads doll". Now as the saying goes its onwards & upwards, watch this space... :thumb:

Regards

Shaun Watson.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you looked very good up there Shaun


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

kirkelliott said:


> dave t won his class easily but overall was given to class 2 winner who i thought was quite blocky and wasnt in same condition as dave but carried more mass on his legs especially hams... i thought he should have took it on symetry but hey maybe its too political to give it to the british!!


I'm a Dave T fan (we were the airhorns he would have heard tooting) but the class 2 guy did deserve the win,he was harder and drier,certainly wasnt blocky!!

Show was of great caliber but the judging was a bit fukish in some of the classes thru the day,pics will be uploaded soon.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

d.r.h. said:


> there's a point... i went but would be good to see a list of results... good to see paul sutton up there again too.





sphinx121 said:


> I can belive that no1 on here knos the results or no1 knows of a link to the results. Ive been scowering th internet all day with no joy :cursing:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/78093-nabba-universe-results.html


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have just posted results, link as above thanks Mrs Weeman i dont know how to do links or how to copy them to other boards if anyone does this just credit this board for having full results up first.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Your welcome hun


----------



## Eleftheria (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.nabba.at/websites/videos-09-nabbauni.htm


----------



## djf (Dec 3, 2006)

Have loaded up Brian McAreavey final routine onto youtube.






It is a bit slow in loading up put will try and get the other vids loaded up over the next couple of days.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Congratulations to all on their results, especially the guys from here in N.Ireland! Brian, Philip and Barney! Well done guys!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

s.watz said:


> Hi Guys, just a massive thankyou to all those that cheered me on at the nabba universe on saturday. 5th place master o/40s. Top 6 was the aim, to get 5th place out of 21 cracking physiques was fantastic. The whole day was great from the hospitality backstage to the buzz being on stage, the feedback & compliments from folk, need i say more...Thank you again, too many to name but especially to Extreme nutrition, musclefury, Margaret sice of Pre'sice Fitness, friends & family but mostly to my partner Paula an absoulute rock for whom i would struggle to achieve such goals without "luv u loads doll". Now as the saying goes its onwards & upwards, watch this space... :thumb:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shaun Watson.


hello m8

i was the guy who placed second to you at the mr england , well done buddy great condition oh and we were sat behind your biggest two supporters at the universe , it must be nice to have that kind of support .

congratulations again m8 well deserved


----------

